# Other .NET Programming > ASP.NET >  Creating a Continuous Integration for .Net Using Azure DevOps

## srilatha0515

A Continuous pipeline is one of the best practices software developmen and it is a series of steps that must be performed in order to deliver a new version of software.

Developers practicing continuous integration merge their changes back to the main branch as often as possible. The developer's changes are validated by creating a build and running automated tests against the build. By doing so, you avoid integration challenges that can happen when waiting for release day to merge changes into the release branch.

Continuous integration puts a great emphasis on testing automation to check that the application is not broken whenever new commits are integrated into the main branch.

Step 1: Login to Azure DevOps account.

Step 2: Click on Pipelines from the left side nav.

Step 3: Click on "Create Pipeline" button to create a new pipeline.

Step 4: Under "Where is your code?" option, select "Other Git"

Step 5: Next, select a repository type from "Select a Source" options like Azure Repos Git/Other Git. Here i have choosed "Azure Repos Git" option. Since the repo is in the same Azure, select the project from the dropdown otherwise provide connection details to external Git service connection.

Step 6: Select a template type. Here it i have choosen ".Net Desktop"

Step 7: A template has been created. This has five configuration steps such as Tasks, Variables, Triggers, Options and History. Click on "Save and queue", then provide the comment details and then click on "Save and run".

Step 8: A project is created with the name provided. 

Step 9: By clicking on the "Agent Job" under Jobs section, we can review the builds dashboard and all the steps.

Step 10: If the build is success all the steps will be show with a green check else a red error message.

Step 11: This project can be cloned from the "Repos" section!

----------


## Congruentsoft

That's a piece of helpful information. In such a situation I believe in DevOps Consulting Services and Azure consulting services can be a big help!

----------


## jesjones262

Thank you for this information! In my opinion it's also interesting to know about automating Event-Based Continuous Delivery on Kubernetes with keptn

----------

